# Snakeheads at Smallwood State Park / Ten Year Reunion of Three Anglers



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Picked up an old fishing buddy of mine that I haven’t fished with in 10 years and headed out for the day of fishing. Not really sure where to go, we decided to head out to Marshall Hall to pick up some white perch. After a disappointing hour of fishing, I decided to head down the road to Smallwood State Park. We arrived at Smallwood at around 11:00am and fellow anglers were the pier catching some huge bluegills off of night crawlers. After a quick setup, we started picking up these nice size bluegills. About two hours into our fishing, we noticed that P&S`s own Andre was also in the park fishing for largemouth bass. I said to myself "WOW", this must be fate that brought the original fishing team back together after ten years - Gary, Andre and Jamaican Fisher. In the mid 90`s into the early millennium, we fished heavily together at places like Flechers Boat House in DC to Ocean City, North Beach, Matapeake, Sandy point, Smallwood, Solomon’s, Romencoak etc.It was great to have us back together for our 10 year reunion doing what we love to do..."FISHING". As the day progressed, boats started coming in with huge snakeheads caught on crank bait. About five were caught that day. In my photos, I display two of such snakeheads. The Park Police were there to observe the catches and take appropriate action. Overall we had a Great Day of fishing and reuniting between three great friends and anglers.

Tight Lines...

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00338.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/ImportedPhotos00338.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00345.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/ImportedPhotos00345.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00349.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/ImportedPhotos00349.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00351.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/ImportedPhotos00351.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00335.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/ImportedPhotos00335.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00347.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/ImportedPhotos00347.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00357-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/ImportedPhotos00357-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Great post! That SH looks full of eggs!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Sinky_Pete...possibily full of eggs.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

JF : Nice catch on the gillies. SWTP is one of my faves for catching slab crappies in the early spring. Good catches of Largemouths can be had there too. Hey, it's always nice to catch up with old fishing friends and swappin' tales.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> In my photos, I display two of such snakeheads. The Park Police were there to observe the catches and take appropriate action.


If by "appropriate action", you mean the wanton waste of a perfectly good fish, I guess they did their job...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

It was kool see you and gary too








same fish








Gary hooking up 

























Rudy with 4 nice Bass








close up 









I hit a few bass too


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

solid7 said:


> If by "appropriate action", you mean the wanton waste of a perfectly good fish, I guess they did their job...


The heads are usually cut off...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats in the catch.


----------

